# Diamond plate vs water stones



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

I see posts where forum members are now using diamond plates for honing. But the grit numbers have me confused. What is the equivalent of a 1200 diamond plate in a conventional waterstone?

Thanks


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

An extra fine DMT Plate is about 1200 grit and an extra extra fine is about 8000 grit.


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

I have Coarse, Medium and Fine DMT plates and then switch to a Norton 8000 grit water stone for the microbevel. Fast and sharp. The coarse stone is only for reconditioning damaged irons and flattening the Norton when it needs it.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Depends on the stone. Stones can be a lot finer than diamond particles. Also depends on particle size.


----------



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

Am I correct in understanding from these posts that the grit designation is somewhat equal between diamond and waterstone?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

It is quite confusing.

Grit sizes for water stones, diamond stones, and sandpaper are all different.

Somewhere I saw a chart that compared them.

My impression is water stone grits tend to be finer than diamond. I have 8000 grit in both diamond and water and no question the waterstone is much finer.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Here is a pretty comprehensive chart from knifeforums.com


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Another chart I refer to often.

http://www.razorandstone.com/attachment.php?s=3195b77d98585eb80b3fa932ba16ecc3&attachmentid=1939&d=1352583847

I just ordered a fine DMT stone, to do my primary sharpening. Then plan to finish with a 4k/8k water stone.

-Brian


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Only thing Diamond stones are good for are to Flatten my Water Stones! LOL!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I use diamond stones for flattening. I don't find they take a lot of material off after break in but they are a good reference for me. I use paper for sharpening but will prob get some Shapton water stones after trying them out. They took off material fast and honed gorgeously.

I've found similar grits in paper and water/oil stones finer than diamond.


----------

